# Grenzgänger / 12-Stunden-MTB-RACE 29.10.2011



## DerChat77 (26. April 2011)

Ausschreibung:
Ultrahartes 12-Stunden-Rennen um Sondershausen/ Nordthüringen auf einer ca. 18km langen Runde, mit einem Höhenunterschied von ca. 400hm, teilweise auf Asphalt-, Schotter- und Waldwegen; ab ca. 16 Uhr verkürzte Runden. Helmpflicht, auf eigene Fahrbeleuchtung ist zu achten (teilweise absolute Dunkelheit). Es kann einzeln oder im Team (max. 4 Teilnehmer pro Team) gestartet werden.

Klasseneinteilung:
- Einzelstarter (getrennte Wertung: M/W, U23/Elite/Master I,II,III,IV)
- 2er Teams (M/W/MIXED)
- 3er Teams (M/W/MIXED)
- 4er Teams (M/W/MIXED).

Veranstaltungsplan
Freitag 28.10.2011:
ab 12 Uhr Streckenbefahrung.
ab 18 Uhr Nudelparty

Samstag 29.10.2011:
8 - 20 Uhr Das Rennen!
ab 16.00 Uhr verkürzte Runden (ca. 10 km)
20.00 Uhr Zieleinfahrt

Sonntag, 30.10.2011
10.00 Uhr Siegerehrung und Videovorführung

Preise, online-Anmeldung, Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, Profil und weitere Infos auf www.grenzgaenger-mtb.de


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Oktober 2011)

kann mal bitte jemand einige eindrücke und erfahrungen zu diesem event schildern?

eigenlich habe ich die saison gestern in langenberg für beendet erklärt, aber irgendwie reizt mich dieses event doch ein wenig.

8 stunden im sattel haben dieses jahr schon sehr gut geklappt. 
weitere 4 stunden ist sicherlich sehr hart, aber wenn man den schweinehund erst überwunden hat, dann läufts doch erst richtig gut. 
so war es jedenfalls nach 5 stunden bei dem 8 stunden rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche ebenfalls noch weitere Infos, besonders zur Strecke(-nbeschaffenheit).

hier gibts schonmal bissel was:

http://sebastiansiegert.blogspot.com/2009/10/grenzganger-12-stunden-rennen.html

Für weitere Rennberichte wäre ich ebenfalls dankbar!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (4. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch dabei und würde mich freuen, euch Zwei da zu sehen. Die Strecke können wir doch am Vortag abfahren . So nun mal schnell angemeldet. 
Wir sehen uns. 
@Marco -Dir nochmal Danke für den D-Zug am Wehlaberg 

Es grüßt René


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2011)

hast du dort schon mal teilgenommen?

der austragungsort, bzw. die strecke ist jetzt anscheinend neu, wie ich beim überfliegen der ausschreibung gelesen habe.
ist das so?

wie hart war die bisherige strecke im vergleich mit barntrup?


----------



## Lotte.2000 (4. Oktober 2011)

k_star schrieb:


> hast du dort schon mal teilgenommen?



Nein! Hier noch ein Rennbericht!


----------



## mod31 (4. Oktober 2011)

> @Marco -Dir nochmal Danke für den D-Zug am Wehlaberg



Für dich und mit dir immer gern!



> Hier noch ein Rennbericht!



Danke, jetzt will ich nicht mehr...


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Oktober 2011)

danke.

netter teamname.


----------



## Anto (4. Oktober 2011)

mod31 schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt will ich nicht mehr...



Kinderkram


----------



## tvaellen (5. Oktober 2011)

Rennberichte, Erfahrungen usw. kann es nicht geben, da die Strecke neu ist. Bis 2009 fand das Rennen in Sülzhayn (Südharz) statt, jetzt ist das Rennen in der Kyffhäuserregion, etwa 30 km weiter südöstlich.

Ich bin von 2005 bis 2008 dreimal die alte Strecke mitgefahren. Der Veranstalter hat das damals gut organisiert, ich gehe davon aus, dass das dieses Mal nicht anders ist, auch wenn man bei (quasi) Premieren immer mit der ein oder anderen Überraschung rechnen muss. 

Ich will jedenfalls wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Lotte.2000 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mein Feedback zum Grenzgänger 2011: Geil war´s 

*Die Strecke* hatte es in sich, 3 längere Anstiege, die zum Ende hin immer steiler wurden, eine lange Schotterabfahrt und ein paar schöne Singeltrails. 
Von 8-16 Uhr auf der 22km Runde mit 458hm und von 16-20 Uhr auf der verkürzten Runde von 9km mit 114hm. Gefahren wurde auf Waldwegen, groben Schotter und feuchten Wiesenwegen. An sich war die Strecke trocken und es waren optimale Bedingungen. Die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert und an den markanten Punkten waren auch vereinzelt *Streckenposten*. Für mein Gefühl war das okay, andere Fahrer sahen das andres. Gut fand ich die Quad-Fahrer, die regelmäßig ihre Runden auf der Strecke drehten. 
*Zur Verpflegung* kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich darauf eingestellt war mich selbst zu versorgen. Es gab wohl Wasser, Sportgetränke und eine überschaubare Auswahl an Obst in der Wechselzone.
*Die Stimmung* auf der Strecke war super, alle Fahrer waren sportlich fair. Im Start/Ziel Bereich war es doch immer sehr ruhig eine Moderation wäre sicher gut gewesen.  
Das Gesamtpaket, welches uns hier geboten wurde, war wirklich super. Was wir sicher auch dem Ferienpark Feuerkuppe zu verdanken haben. Da war der freundliche Empfang am Vorabend, die Bungalows im Ferienlager-Style, 2 x Nudelparty und 2 x Frühstück, alles sehr nett und familiär  und nicht zuletzt wir Fahrer selbst. Ich hab mich gefreut bekannte Gesichter zu sehen und neue, nette Leute kennen zu lernen.

Ich bin als einziger Singlespeed-Fahrer am Start, auf Platz 10 gefahren!

Für mich steht fest .... im nächsten Jahr bin ich wieder am Start!

Hier nochmal Danke und ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren und den Ferienpark Feuerkuppe.

Es grüßt René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mod31 (31. Oktober 2011)

Hey rene, danke für den bericht...wollte gerade fragen wie es denn war. klingt ja alles super, vorallem dein ergebnis!


----------



## cd-surfer (1. November 2011)

Hat viel Spass gemacht! Zu überdenken wäre die Streckenverkürzung ab 16 Uhr,mit der die Zeitnahme nicht so zurecht kam und die ob der geahrenen Runden bei einigen Teams Fragen offen ließ. Die kleine Runde würde meines Erachtens nach reichen.


----------

